# "make mrproper" in an amd64-hardened dir is incomplete

## toralf

Few files are left, the hardened patch should update the appropriate Makefile rules too, or ? :

```
tor-relay /usr/src # ls -lR linux-3.17.3-hardened

linux-3.17.3-hardened:

total 16

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:13 ..

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 arch

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 tools

linux-3.17.3-hardened/arch:

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 ..

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 x86

linux-3.17.3-hardened/arch/x86:

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 vdso

linux-3.17.3-hardened/arch/x86/vdso:

total 140

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Nov 23 22:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  4096 Nov 23 22:23 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4656 Nov 15 22:47 vdso64.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5961 Nov 15 22:47 vdso64.so.dbg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26018 Nov 15 22:47 vdso-image-32-int80.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26094 Nov 15 22:47 vdso-image-32-syscall.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 26156 Nov 15 22:47 vdso-image-32-sysenter.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 29333 Nov 15 22:47 vdso-image-64.c

linux-3.17.3-hardened/tools:

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 ..

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Nov 23 22:23 gcc

linux-3.17.3-hardened/tools/gcc:

total 1532

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 Nov 23 22:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 Nov 23 22:23 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 186143 Nov 15 22:47 colorize_plugin.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 234254 Nov 15 22:47 constify_plugin.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 218228 Nov 15 22:47 kernexec_plugin.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 229418 Nov 15 22:47 latent_entropy_plugin.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 239994 Nov 15 22:47 randomize_layout_plugin.so

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 Nov 23 22:23 size_overflow_plugin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 195276 Nov 15 22:47 stackleak_plugin.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 205538 Nov 15 22:47 structleak_plugin.so

linux-3.17.3-hardened/tools/gcc/size_overflow_plugin:

total 3316

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    4096 Nov 23 22:23 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    4096 Nov 23 22:23 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3380216 Nov 15 22:47 size_overflow_plugin.so

```

----------

## WWWW

what's the difference between rm  -rf linux-X.X.X then re-emerging and make mproper? Granted you saved .config first.

----------

## Hu

The former generates a lot of unnecessary writes to the disk.  For some SSD users, avoiding unnecessary writes can be valuable for performance or drive lifetime reasons.

----------

## toralf

 *WWWW wrote:*   

>  then re-emerging and make mproper?

 Erm, why "make mrproper" after a fresh install/re-emerge ?

----------

## Hu

I think WWWW meant it as || (  ( rm-rf emerge ) mrproper ).

----------

## WWWW

I meant if make mrproper is failing. Do this.

Save .config somewhere else.

rm -rf /usr/src/linux-xxx

emerge gentoo-sources

I doubt doing this ONCE will dramatically reduce the life of a SSD to such an extent of being a mental concern interfering with your daily life. Besides TRIM takes care of ware out.

----------

## Hu

Yes, the unnecessary writes are not a major problem for a quality SSD if done once.  I prefer to stop SSD-unfriendly practises at the source, before they become widely quoted or frequently practised.  TRIM will reduce the long term negative impact by reclassifying the cells as free so that they are not unnecessarily preserved, but it does not undo the write.

----------

